# Laws in nj for raising goats



## Rosey516 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know the laws for raising goats in Marlboro, nj


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be best to contact them and find out.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It would depend on the zoning laws of your neighborhood.  If you have just two pet pygmies or Nigerian Dwarves, that is usually allowed, but I would still check.


----------



## Rosey516 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, I will find out who to call and hope they are allowed


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in Tabernacle, NJ and we have a herd here.  Hopefully it works out for you!


----------



## Rosey516 (Jun 29, 2014)

*So upset*

So I called the township and she was so nasty.. She was actually getting upset saying you can not have a farm animal! I explained that they would be smaller goats but she didn't want to hear it ..and this is a 3 acre property..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh goodness. People like that are ridiculous. She probably doesn't even know about pygmies/Nigerian dwarves being pets. Is there someone else you can call?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ask for the actual rules that govern animals without asking about goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to know what your property is zoned. For example in my area if your property is zoned R1 residential, you can't have any type of livestock including chickens.


----------

